

Ask YC: Anyone at WWDC this year? - yan

Anyone going to be at WWDC this year? We should plan a small meet and/or get some beers afterwards.
======
icey
It'd sure be nice if someone from HN decided to live-blog it (hint hint nudge
nudge).

~~~
umjames
Apart from the keynote, everything else at WWDC (except the parties throughout
the week) is under NDA. If you attend WWDC, you implicitly agree to be held
under that NDA.

This also means no pictures or videos of the sessions, so I don't know how
thorough of job someone could do live-blogging the conference.

~~~
icey
Ahhh, I didn't realize all the talks were covered under NDA. Thanks for
crushing my dreams.

(Seriously though, thanks for letting me know why I haven't noticed much in
the way of substantial coverage.)

------
kailoa
I'm going. I'll be happy to meet up with any other HN denizens for
beer/coffee/chat/whatever.

~~~
yan
Email me? We'll have to create a thread closer to WWDC to get to the front
page and advertise again.

